# Root-Server gesucht!



## Spieleguru (23. April 2008)

Hi,
ich würd geren einen Root-Server haben für ein selbst geschriebenes Browsergame und einer oft besuchten(300 klicks täglich) Homepage(und so einiges mehr!)..
Rootserver sind für Browsergames schließlich das beste!
Der Server sollte auf Windows basieren, da ich Joomla nutze und es nur da einwandfrei funktioniert!

Ich selber habe Erfahrung mit normalen Webhostern(habe im moment GN2, sehr guter Hoster)
Auf meinen Rechner habe ich auch schon ein kompletten Server instaliert(Apache, PHP,Mysql, usw.)

Der Server sollte über 5gb Speicherplatz haben und unlimited Traffic!
Beim Ram bin ich mir nicht so sicher...
Außerdem wäre es gut wenn ich dort Eggdrops aufen lassen dürfte, ist aber kein muss!

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir Preisgünstige und gute Hoster sagen könntet!

MfG


----------



## rambor (23. April 2008)

Aus der Schweizer kenn ich einen
Hostpoint.ch

Deutschland weiss ich leider ned


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. April 2008)

Hallo Spieleguru,

gerne kann ich dir einen dedizierten Server anbieten. Wenn PHP richtig implementiert ist, läuft Joomla darauf ohne jegliche Einschränkungen. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass viele Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Hoster eine unter Sicherheitsaspekten grauenhafte PHP-Implementierung benutzen, die eben mit jeglichen Content Management Systemen nicht richtig funktioniert (u.a. mit Joomla).

Wenn du Interesse hast, lasse mir doch bitte eine Email an info (hier_steht_das_at_zeichen) busoft (dies_ist_ein_punkt) de zukommen. Ich erstelle dir gerne ein passendes Angebot für einen Server.


----------



## Spieleguru (24. April 2008)

hostpoint sieht interessant aus und es steht nirgens, das bgs verboten sind!
aber was müsste ich da nehmen? Shared Hosting?

das wäre zudem auch recht billig...


@Arne Buchwald: ich würd lieber bei größeren anbietern bleiben und nen rootserver haben, da ich mehrere projekte habe... min 3 browsergames, eine hp, und wikis etc...

//edit: ich meld mich dennoch ma bei dir 

hat jemand erfahrungen mit hostpoint gemacht? und zudem mit joomla dort?

//edit2: Es wäre toll wenn der zudem unter 20€ kosten würde!


----------



## port29 (24. April 2008)

Spieleguru hat gesagt.:


> @Arne Buchwald: ich würd lieber bei größeren anbietern bleiben und nen rootserver haben, da ich mehrere projekte habe... min 3 browsergames, eine hp, und wikis etc...



Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt nur davon abraten, dir einen Root Server bei den großen Anbietern 1&1 und Strato zu holen. Beide Anbieter wollen mit den Produkten nur Geld verdienen. Der Kunde ist den Anbietern egal. Ich betreue einige Kunden, die Ihre Server bei 1&1 haben und muss sagen, dass deren Support unter aller Sau ist. Und für mich bedeutet das in erster Linie zwei Sachen:

a) der Anbieter setzt mitarbeiter im first level Support ein, die wirklich keine Ahnung von Technik haben und nur dazu da sind, um den Kunden möglichst abzuweisen.
b) der Anbieter schiebt die ganze Schuld auf den Kunden, egal was passiert. 
c) individuelle Problemlösungen sind nicht möglich (bzw. gegen einen saftigen Aufpreis). Bei so viel Kunden ist etwas anderes garnicht erst möglich.
d) wenn man die Server etwas genau beobachtet, stellt man fest, dass die Kisten oft bis zu 30 Sekunden pro Tag offline sind.

Ich würde dir deshalb zwei Anbieter empfehlen, mit denen ich bereits einige Zeit zusammenarbeite. Im Premium Bereich würde ich auf IPX Server setzen. http://ipx.de/ Man sieht relativ schnell am Preis, dem Unterschied zu 1&1 und Strato.

Wenn es aber etwas günstiger sein sollte, würde ich dir Hetzner empfehlen. http://hetzner.de/ Bei Hetzner stimmt das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis. 

Einen weiteren Tipp möchte ich dir noch geben: Hole dir Domains bei einem anderen Anbieter, als den, bei dem du dir Domains holst. Da kann ich dir aber weiterhelfen, wenn du möchtest. 



Spieleguru hat gesagt.:


> und zudem mit joomla dort?



joomla ist im Grunde nur eine Anwendung, die man installiert. Da du alle Rechte auf deinem eigenen Server hast, ist eine solche Installation auch kein Problem. Die Performance dürfte da auch keine rolle spielen, da joomla "nicht so viel braucht"


----------



## Spieleguru (24. April 2008)

riesen thx!

eine domain habe ich außerdem schon die ich dann übertragen will(hab den namen der vertrags vergessen)
sonst wäre ich ja nicht bereits bei GN2 ^^


----------

